# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة ومستجدات الحياة >  ** إنتحار من الطابق العاشر .. صورة ( لا تيأس من رحمة الله ) ..

## ابو مؤمن

* 

في هذا الموضوع المطروح بشكل رسم كاريكاتيري نوعاً ما

نجد أن للموضوع عبرة تمر على كثير من الناس

حيث يظنون أن أي مشكلة يعانون منها ، هي أكبر المشاكل
و لهذا يحصل الإنتحار لدى البعض
لأنهم لم يؤمنوا بالقضاء و القدر و أن كل ما يصيبنا هو خير لنا

موضوع هادف ، نرجو الإستفادة منه في حياتنا

حياتي كلها مشاكل 
ليس لها حلول
الإنتحار
هو الحل الوحيد سأقفز
وبالفعل قفزت



انه الطابق التاسع
إنه الزوج و الزوجة السعيدان المعروفان في المبنى
( انهما يتشاجران)
لم يكونا سعيدين أبداً 


انه الطابق الثامن
أليس هذا الشاب الضحوك المعروف في المبنى...؟!
انه يبكي بشدة
أنه يبكي 


انه الطابق السابع
أليست هذه المرأة الأكثر نشاطاً في المبنى
ماذا تفعل
ما هذا الوجه الشاحب
و ما كل هذه الأدوية
أنها تأخذ أدويتها
تبدو مريضة جدا


انه الطابق السادس
أليس هذا جارنا المهندس
لقد تخرج منذ خمس سنوات
مازال يشترى سبع صحف يوميا ليبحث عن عمل !!


أنه الطابق الخامس
أنه جارنا العجوز
انه ينتظر أحد يزوره ويسأل عن أحواله
انه ينتظر أولاده و بناته المتزوجون
ولكن بابه لم يدق يوماً !!
يبدو حزينا


انه الطابق الرابع
أليست هذه جارتنا الأنيقة الجميلة المبتسمة..!
انها تنظر إلى صورة زوجها الراحل
منذ ثلاث سنين وتبكيه


قبل أن أقفز من المبنى
إعتقدت بأنني الشخص الأكثر حزناً و بؤساً


الأن أدركت أن كل شخص
لديه مشاكله و أحزانه الخاصة


وبعدما شاهدت كل هذا
وجدت أنه في الحقيقة
حزني وبؤسي لم يكن سيئاً على الإطلاق


الناس الذين رأيتهم وانا أقفز
إنهم ينظرون إلي الأن 


لو كل منا فكر ان لغيره مصيبة أعظم من مصيبته
لكان سعيدا
فاحمد ربك على كل حال دائماً
***************
منقول
*

**

----------


## حازم عطاالله

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*العضو المتميز ابو مؤمن* 
*نشكرك جزيل الشكر على مشاركاتك التي تثري المنتدى* 
*جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك*
*تقبل مروري*

----------


## ابو مؤمن

*جزانا و جزاكم الله خيرا*

----------


## ymy

[align=center]* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله كل خير 
ونزع من قلبك كل يأس
ورفع من كتابك كل ذنب
*[/align]

----------

